# newbie here again



## urban_wholistic (Jul 17, 2007)

hello all. i'm a 20"something" single mum currently living in England. I am a green/nature-oriented and have been in love with canada for its greenery if nothing else. i hav had a few obstacles stopping from making the move, but now its now or never, come rain or shine I'm determined so i will be posting questions, etc., here, but any help you can provide, weblinks, , etc would be greatly appreciated. 

i hope its O.K with the moderators that I posted this twice. Just trying to make sure it reaches the relevan people.

I was wondering if anyone can share their migrating experiences from the first action you made after you decided on the move to finally boarding the plane, how long did that take? any unexpected or bad planning issues you would advise somebody trying to make the move? thanx


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to Expatforum.com. Thank you urban_wholistic for taking the time to become a member and make your first couple of posts, and no we don't mind you posting the same question in a few different areas as that is what is needed to sometimes get an answer. However, I am positive you will find a lot of people here with similar experiences in which you will be able to find a lot of support and maybe even mentor a few other members.

I hope you have a great experience here.

Michael


----------



## urban_wholistic (Jul 17, 2007)

thank you, mkettner for the welcome


----------



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! I hope you and your family are able to make Canada your new home for a long time, and for your whole lives!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I went to Canada house in my home town and got all the info i needed , right down to local newspapers , they worked on a points system and young children scored well , but things have most likely changed since the 60's . I have read of late that population growth has to come from outside of the country , and work , at least in Ontario , is plentiful dependant on qualifications . The government site is helpfull and suggests whom to contact about various FAQ. Good luck , Colin


----------

